# Recommend Conversion to EXT4



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

Prior to converting to ext4 I was getting a quadrant score (using antutu) of 2500 (rounded) converted to ext4 following Landshark's instructions wiping cache/dalvik between each step.



landshark said:


> I believe imnuts' new kernel supports ext4 but does not include the ext4 conversion so you will not get the option with the voodoo control app. I flashed imoseyon's 4.0 kernel, rebooted, used voodoo control app to convert to ext4, rebooted, flashed the 0115 kernel, rebooted, and I'm ext4 across the board.


I am now getting a quadrant score (antutu) of 3361 so I recommend making this conversion, but remember to back up first!

That is all.


----------



## coreysr (Oct 14, 2011)

p2kmafia said:


> Prior to converting to ext4 I was getting a quadrant score (using antutu) of 2500 (rounded) converted to ext4 following Landshark's instructions wiping cache/dalvik between each step.
> 
> I am now getting a quadrant score (antutu) of 3361 so I recommend making this conversion, but remember to back up first!
> 
> That is all.


Other then quadrant are you seeing real world performance increase? Since updating to gingerbread I've noticed no difference converting to Este.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coreysr (Oct 14, 2011)

Sorry, ext4, stupid spellcheck.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

coreysr said:


> Sorry, ext4, stupid spellcheck.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


There is still a noticable performance increase on ext4, but some people are having problems with it. Maybe they aren't doing it right, maybe it's their phone who knows?


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't get a noticeable performance difference one way or the other, but I can't get nandroid to work with rfs. I don't have any problem restoring backups on ext4.


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

I think I have, although I still can't make changes to my build.prop no idea why, it seems a little snappier and feels more lightweight I've been enjoying it so far.


----------



## countrycoyote (Dec 19, 2011)

happy hadji hunting


----------

